

Report: Google+ Use Has Skyrocketed - cskau
http://www.pcworld.com/article/260064/report_google_use_has_skyrocketed.html

======
yefim323
Reports like these don't take into account active users. And even when they
do, they define "active" very vaguely, as in the case of Twitter's 140 million
active users.

